# Recomp Cycle



## thatoneguy (11 mo ago)

So I'm looking for advice on a recomp cycle.

About me:

40, reasonably fit. Work in construction lifting, moving, up and down ladders and stairs.

Started playing football again and go to gym about 3 times a week.

Very relaxed diet at the moment. I enjoy a beer after work and eat well but also enjoy fatty foods so I look a bit out of shape as a result.

Height: 168cm
Weight: 70kg
Bf: 18-20% apprx although biometric impedance tests have suggested around 13% but I don't believe it tbh.

Previous experience:

Two test only cycles for 10 and 15 weeks respectively, both at 500mg a week.

My plan:
Initial 10 week recomp using
300mg a week Test blend.
200mg a week Tren blend.
Pinning together twice a week so 150 test and 100 tren twice a week.

As I've said, I'm aiming to get it shape for football so I'm concerned about the impact tren with have on my cardiovascular system. With that in mind, I plan on using Cardarine at 20mg a day to help combat this.

My recomp will be made possible with a solid base of quality nutrition; 50% protein, 30% carbs, 20% fats. This will be tweaked if necessary. I won't bore you with what I'm going to eat but feel free to ask. Calories will be around 2500cal a per day. Again, tweaked if necessary. My BMR is currently 1593 and PAL about 1.5 so will see how that goes. Calories will need to be adjusted accordingly.

Full body, strength-based resistance training. A blend of compound exercises, body weight and machines, and sprint training and hill running. And of course, quality sleep. I'm aware tren can affect sleep so I'll be using 5-HTP or the like to help me sleep.

This is basically it. I'm trying to keep it simple. Will supplement with Creatine, fish oil and possibly and AI if necessary and something to manage prolactin levels; a kinder alternative to caber. Will add the name when I can remember it.

Thoughts? Questions? Concerns?

All constructive feedback welcome.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

Tren and football not compatible at all. Cardarine will not offset the cardio impacts of tren. Cardarine increases endurance as it allow the muscle slightly preference fat over glycogen during endurance work meaning you can go for longer before bonking - tren impacts cardio as it constricts the lungs. Some find some benifit from using singulair (and bronchodilator) but it isn't 100% effective at offsetting the cardio impact.

Youd be better off on test & EQ or test & var, good diet slightly below maintenance and consistent training


----------



## thatoneguy (11 mo ago)

Uptonogood said:


> Tren and football not compatible at all. Cardarine will not offset the cardio impacts of tren. Cardarine increases endurance as it allow the muscle slightly preference fat over glycogen during endurance work meaning you can go for longer before bonking - tren impacts cardio as it constricts the lungs. Some find some benifit from using singulair (and bronchodilator) but it isn't 100% effective at offsetting the cardio impact.
> 
> Youd be better off on test & EQ or test & var, good diet slightly below maintenance and consistent training


Cheers for your feedback. I have heard people call masteron 'tren lite' any thoughts on this? Perhaps substituting tren for low dose mast and npp?


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

thatoneguy said:


> Cheers for your feedback. I have heard people call masteron 'tren lite' any thoughts on this? Perhaps substituting tren for low dose mast and npp?


I think they call mast tren lite because of the look it gives - however this only works at very low bf levels (sub 10). 

Some recomp well on test & npp so you could try that I guess but its still nandralone so water retention is a concern and if you're planning on running a lot that might not be great.

I refer you to my previous suggestion of test & EQ or test & var


----------



## thatoneguy (11 mo ago)

Really appreciate the feedback. 


Uptonogood said:


> I think they call mast tren lite because of the look it gives - however this only works at very low bf levels (sub 10).
> 
> Some recomp well on test & npp so you could try that I guess but its still nandralone so water retention is a concern and if you're planning on running a lot that might not be great.
> 
> I refer you to my previous suggestion of test & EQ or test & var


Really appreciate the feedback. Can you tell me more about EQ? I've heard it's a long ester compound and kinda mild but does work well with others.


----------

